# 3" PVC extension



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

I've got a drainpipe from a toilet leaking(2nd fl). I'm planning on replacing the section of pipe. what I need to find is a 3" male to female coupler. I've got a T(where the toilet comes in), then about 2" of pipe, then a coupler, then another inch of pipe and it goes down into a wall. I'm planning on cutting the pipe flush with the end of the T, but that only leaves about 2" of pipe to connect to. Therefore there isn't room for a fernco of another hubless connector. None of the store's I've been to have anything that will work and I haven't been able to find anything online.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

You gonna have to many couplings there, cut everything out and re-pipe the drain, this way you will have no problems and the job will be done the right way. You will not gain anything by doing half fast job, just asking for trouble.


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

greg24k said:


> You gonna have to many couplings there, cut everything out and re-pipe the drain, this way you will have no problems and the job will be done the right way. You will not gain anything by doing half fast job, just asking for trouble.


I can't take any more past the T out. To go any further I would have to open up a wall that is behind sink & toilet, so those would have to come out as well. The wall is actually notched around the bend in the pipe going down into the wall. In an occupied apartment, that really can't be done. The total size of the bathroom is about 6x6 and there is a shower in there as well so as you can imagine, things are pretty tight.

I should invent some solvent that takes apart Plastic pipe joints. Then I'd get rich. I could charge as much as I wanted and people would actually pay it to save headaches like these. I didn't mention that I went to this place expecting a roof leak.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Dustincoc said:


> ...what I need to find is a 3" male to female coupler....


Glue a nipple into a coupling.:whistling

Although Greg has some good advice for you.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

A professional would have the tools to do the job correctly.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

You can remove plastic fittings from the pipe, It would be my last option but it can be done.

Do you have any photos of this?

Mike


----------



## kcremodeling (Nov 8, 2009)

These guys could help you out...

http://www.diychatroom.com/f7/


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> A professional would have the tools to do the job correctly.


Those won't work, my problem is in the pposite direction, I have to cut the pipe at the joint with the T and there isn't enough pipe that wouldn't be enough pipe left to get a coupling on, and not enough room for a coupling anyway.
I now the best solution is to use an oversized fernco T, I really think that's the way to go since it would also be a PVC to ABS joint.


I did take some picture and actually came here to upload them but the card wasn't in my camara and I don't have the cable to upload directly from camara.


----------

